# Pretérito Anterior



## SerinusCanaria3075

Quizás parezco disco rayado pero...
Visto que en português no existe el "_Pretérito Anterior_" (que olala nosotros también lo eliminemos en español, ya que suena vulgar y erroneo) este tiempo _sí _se forma con Pretérito simple + Participio.
Dicho esto, este debería ser el Pretérito Compuesto en mi opinión.

>yo hube hablado.
(algo que nunca he usado y jamás lo usaré)

Comparado con el "Futuro Anterior" del português que indica probabilidad o algo que puede pasar (creo que es poco usado, pero existe)
>eu terei falado com a minha...
(yo habré hablado con mi...)


----------



## spielenschach

É um tempo pouco usado. 
Por exemplo:
Lúcia descobriu mais tarde que a senhora era a mesma que lhe tivera falado aquelas palavras que mudaram sua vida.
É muito mais simples dizer

que lhe *havia* *dito* ou que lhe *tinha dito *em lugar de lhe *tivera falado*. No entanto gramaticalmente está correcto e, portanto pode empregar - se.

It’s a very little used form

For example:
Lúcia had discovered later that the lady who had said her that words which have changed her life.

It’s very easier to say

who had said her. Nevertheless it is grammatically correct and so it can be used.


Ver site 

EMPREGO DOS MODOS E TEMPOS

Pretérito Mais-que-Perfeito Anterior

eu houvera/ tivera falado
tu houveras/ tiveras falado
ele/ ela/ você houvera/ tivera falado
nós houvéramos/ tivéramos falado
vós houvéreis/ tivéreis falado
eles/ elas/ vocês houveram/ tiveram falado

*falar*
*Pretérito Mais-que-perfeito do Indicativo*
eu falara
tu falaras
ele falara
nós faláramos
vós faláreis
eles falaram


© Porto Editora, Lda. - 2001


----------



## Mangato

Es curioso en galego no existen los tiempos de verbo compuestos y usamos los simples. Una característica nuestra cuando hablamos castellano, es que tampoco los utilizamos o no lo hacemos de forma totalmente correcta, incluso los que somos castellanopensantes


----------



## Outsider

spielenschach said:


> Por exemplo:
> Lúcia descobriu mais tarde que a senhora era a mesma que lhe tivera falado aquelas palavras que mudaram sua vida.


Isso não é o pretérito anterior, Spielenschach. Em português não há pretérito anterior.


----------



## Tomby

SerinusCanaria3075:

¿Con qué autoridad moral te atreves a decir tamaña majadería? Me estoy refiriendo a la siguiente _perla_: 


> "Visto que en portugués no existe el "Pretérito Anterior" (que ojalá nosotros también lo eliminemos en español, ya que suena vulgar y erróneo) este tiempo..."


¿Quién eres tú para decir que este tiempo es vulgar y erróneo?
El hecho de que se trate de un tiempo verbal que ha caído en desuso y cuya utilización, tanto hablada como escrita, ha quedado muy restringida no te da derecho a decir que es vulgar.
Por cierto, como escribirías: "_En cuanto hubo llegado Juan salimos de excursión_".
¡Buenas noches!
TT

P.D.-


> "Visto que en portugués no existe el "Pretérito Anterior" (que olala nosotros también lo eliminemos en español, ya que suena vulgar y erróneo) este tiempo..."


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Tombatossals said:


> SerinusCanaria3075:
> 
> ¿Con qué autoridad moral te atreves a decir tamaña majadería? Me estoy refiriendo a la siguiente _perla_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Visto que en portugués no existe el "Pretérito Anterior" (que ojalá nosotros también lo eliminemos en español, ya que suena vulgar y erróneo) este tiempo..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Quién eres tú para decir que este tiempo es vulgar y erróneo?
> El hecho de que se trate de un tiempo verbal que ha caído en desuso y cuya utilización, tanto hablada como escrita, ha quedado muy restringida no te da derecho a decir que es vulgar.
> Por cierto, como escribirías: "_En cuanto hubo llegado Juan salimos de excursión_".
Click to expand...

 
Sabe una cosa Tombatossals, si esto no lo hubiera escrito lo hubiera escrito yo. Pero para no quedarme con las ganas déjeme decirle además, que lo apoyo al 100%. El amor por las lenguas y la mía primeramente, no me dejarían callar.

Cuando leí este thread me sorprendió la expresión tan deplorable ("ya que suena vulgar y erróneo") con la que se dirigen a este uso. Primero, el verbo conjugado _hube_ no me connota a una vulgaridad.

Yo personalente siempre gusté de las expresiones como: Hube dicho, hube conocido, hubo amado, hubo escapado de mí, lo hube conocido... Del antepretérito indicativo.

Qué ironía, pero más bien me parecía hasta formal, tiene distinción, no es nada vulgar. Creo que fue este mismo miembro que dijo que estuviere es aracaico, pero no, está bien en vigencia, y es muy lindo y formal también.

Respeto el punto de vista de SerinusCanaria3075, pero tenía que dar el mío.

Estefanía.


----------



## spielenschach

Outsider said:


> Isso não é o pretérito anterior, Spielenschach. Em português não há pretérito anterior.


 
Se prestares atenção estou - me a referir ao Pretérito Mais - que - Perfeito anterior porque pura e simplesmente Pretério anterior não temos. Estava - me a referir à expressão posta 'hubo hablado', que não se pode traduzir por eu 'tive dito', expressão inexistente em português mas pode ser traduzida por 'tinha dito' ou 'tivera dito' muito pouco usado:"Lúcia descobriu mais tarde que a senhora era a mesma que lhe tivera falado aquelas palavras que mudaram sua vida".

Saúde


----------



## Outsider

De acordo, Spielen.


----------



## Outsider

Para quem esteja com curiosidade: o pretérito anterior espanhol.


----------



## giffard2

Talvez não temos pretérito anterior de verdade, mas pesquisei um pouco e segundo essa gramática arcaica (de 1855), o português tem esse tempo sim: (eu não posso postar links ainda, então pesquisem no google livros "preterito anterior ou antecedente). Não sei por que as gramáticas não descrevem esse tempo mais, se ainda se veem arcaísmos como "vós" ou o pretérito mais-que-perfeito simples. (Eu não acho "arcaísmos", mas na língua falada já é fato consumado. Por favor respondam, mas acho que não vão responder, já que esse é um tópico de 5 anos atrás


----------



## Fer BA

Giffard2,

Fantástico!!! 

seu link http://books.google.com.br/books?id=mAm0E6ia9voC&pg=PA88&lpg=PA88&dq=%22preterito+anterior+ou+antecedente&source=bl&ots=dVqpn5TtGk&sig=qzyovmSOQttJ5ID-EIrh0o93zUw&hl=es&ei=2JtTS4jJGpKVtgeljZT_Aw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CAcQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=&f=false

O texto diz "logo que *tive* recebido a noticia, parti"; _tive _não é uma conjugação regular *hoje, *é um erro? (acho que não), uma _proposta_ do autor? ou foi utilizado e caiu em desuso?


----------



## giffard2

Como assim "_tive" *NÃO*_ é uma conjugação regular hoje? "tive" é o pretérito perfeito simples de "ter", e é muito usado hoje em dia sim (Quando eu era criança eu tive um carrinho de rolimã). Mas se você estiver falando da combinação "*tive *+ *recebido*", _atualmente_ é um tempo obsoleto, uma conjugação "errada" para a língua falada atual. Entretanto, pode-se dizer que é um tempo como o pretérito mais-que-perfeito simples, obsoleto na língua falada, no entanto, com registros escritos. Por isso acho que esse tempo deve ser "ressuscitado" na gramática (qual é a utilidade disso? Para que saber se uma preposição é essencial ou acidental?). Pelo menos se tem um paralelo, como descobri, com outras línguas neolatinas, como o francês, o italiano e o espanhol.


----------



## Fer BA

PERDÂO !!!!! Estava DORMIDO !!!! Claro que _tive_ é uma conjugação regular hoje...não sei porque errei assim....

voltando ao assunto, qual sería a *melhor* forma moderna de:

_     Logo que *tive* recebido a noticia, partí_

muitas pessoas não usam (ou não gostam ou não entendem) o pret. anterior do castelhano
_      Luego que hube recibido la noticia, partí_

e você vai ter as formas castelhanas
_      Luego que recibí la noticia, partí_
_      Luego de haber recibido la noticia, partí_

Na Argentina, a 3ra forma é usual, a 1ra é muito _peninsular_ para muitos argentinos.

Amigos *galegos*,
Vocês não tem tempos compostos, qual forma usam quando falam em castelhano para dar o sentido do pret.anterior?


----------



## Outsider

giffard2 said:


> Talvez não temos pretérito anterior de verdade, mas pesquisei um pouco e segundo essa gramática arcaica (de 1855), o português tem esse tempo sim: (eu não posso postar links ainda, então pesquisem no google livros "preterito anterior ou antecedente). Não sei por que as gramáticas não descrevem esse tempo mais, se ainda se veem arcaísmos como "vós" ou o pretérito mais-que-perfeito simples. (Eu não acho "arcaísmos", mas na língua falada já é fato consumado. Por favor respondam, mas acho que não vão responder, já que esse é um tópico de 5 anos atrás


Estou curioso para saber de quando são os exemplos de uso dessa construção em português. Suspeito que fosse rara já no Renascimento. Não me lembro de Camões a ter usado.

O abandono de "vós" e do pretérito mais-que-perfeito simples é bastante mais recente.


----------



## Mangato

Fer BA said:


> Amigos *galegos*,
> Vocês não tem tempos compostos, qual forma usam quando falam em castelhano para dar o sentido do pret.anterior?


 
Habitulmente, o tempo simples do pretérito indefinido (por isso é indefinido )

Fuí x he ido. 

Normalmente só acontece quando debêramos utilizar o _pretérito perfecto._ Acredito que nos outros tempos, quando falar castelhano, fazemo-lo de jeito correcto.

Embora que a gramática galega não contemple as conjugações dos tempos compostos, na linguagem habitual utilizamos frequentemente com alguns verbos *ter+particípio*, aportando um sentido de passado intemporal e indeterminado.
_-Tenho ouvido que.... _
Mas meus conhecimentos gramaticais do galego são ruins. Falo de orelha. Se aparecer o Xiao Roel poderia dar uma resposta muito mais fundamentada.


----------



## giffard2

Concordo com Outsider. O "pretérito anterior" provavelmente foi decaindo pelos séculos XV e XVI e se extinguiu em meados do século XVII ou começo do século VIII. Como também aconteceu com pretérito perfeito composto com o sentido que tem no castelhano. Tenho uma dúvida a respeito dos tempos compostos em castelhano: Eles podem ser formados tanto por _haber_ quanto por _tener?_mo em português, que podem ser formado por _haver_ ou _ter_? porque só vejo-os sendo usado com _haber_.


----------



## Istriano

Nos tempos compostos, em espanhol só se usa o verbo *haber*:

Duvido que ele já _tenha _chegado.
= Dudo que él ya _haya _llegado.


----------



## giffard2

A melhor forma _moderna _para _"Logo que *tive* recebido a notícia, parti" _seria, na minha opinião, "_Parti assim que tinha recebido a notícia" *ou *_"_Parti assim que recebi a notícia" _. Gostaria de saber se há alguma diferença, em espanhol, de uso entre o "pretérito anterior" e o "Pretérito pluscuamperfecto", mesmo literária.


----------



## Mangato

giffard2 said:


> Concordo com Outsider. O "pretérito anterior" provavelmente foi decaindo pelos séculos XV e XVI e se extinguiu em meados do século XVII ou começo do século VIII. Como também aconteceu com pretérito perfeito composto com o sentido que tem no castelhano. Tenho uma dúvida a respeito dos tempos compostos em castelhano: Eles podem ser formados tanto por _haber_ quanto por _tener?_mo em português, que podem ser formado por _haver_ ou _ter_? porque só vejo-os sendo usado com _haber_.


 
O verbo _tener_ também pode ser utilizado para formar tempos compostos no castelhano, mas tem um uso menos frequente que haber

_*-* Desde hacía algún tiempo tenía asumido que el futuro se presentaría muy difícil_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ter em galego, em português e em espanhol forma perífrase de valor perfectivo. O galego, como bem di o Mangato, não tem formas compostas, e em português são de criação recente (séc. XIX?, aínda que se poidan rastrejar dantes ilhadamente). Eu quando falo português atenho-me ao velho uso e n'as emprego. Nisto da língua são da opinião de Filinto Elísio, que procurava o português verdadeiro naas aldeias longe dos galicismos do terreiro do paço. Hoje em dia é o espanhol a língua de influência para o português (puidem comproba-lo en RS, Brasil, onde é como uma praga o amor pelo espanhol). Desculpem vocês a minha grafia, contagiada do galego, pero não posso agora dispor de tempo para correções).
Abração.


----------



## giffard2

Os tempos compostos em português são invenção recente, do século XIX? Não... Acho mais provável que o galego perdeu os tempos compostos durante a evolução da língua. E nem sempre "ter" forma perífrases de valor perfectivo: O pretérito perfeito composto, em português _moderno,_ tem sentido imperfectivo:"Eu tenho ido muito ao parque ultimamente." Significa uma ação que começou no passado e se prolonga até o presente, repetidamente. (Em português antigo essa perífrase tinha valor perfectivo, como no espanhol, mas esse sentido se perdeu ao longo do tempo)


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Acho mais provável que o galego perdeu os tempos compostos durante a evolução da língua


Como medievalista não posso concordar com você. A língua medieval não tem tempos compostos com _haver_ (nem com nenhum outro verbo) e são raras as perífrases perfectivas com _ter_.


----------



## giffard2

E os tempos compostos do latim vulgar para o futuro? Cantare habeo> Cantar-hei> Cantarei. Cantare habebam> Cantar-hia > Cantaria. Além disso, como um sistema tão complexo de tempos compostos poderia ter surgido em tão pouco tempo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

No latim não há tempos compostos: são perífrases de obrigação que no passo dos séculos chegaram a ter valor de futuro (com habeo) ou de pospretérito (com habebam).
No tocante aos séculos nos que se formaram as línguas românicas. A teoria de que até o século VIII se falava latim, há tempo que está superada. _Quando menos_ temos de nos retrotraer até o século V, e mesmo há autores que falam do século III-IV.
No nosso diasistema galego-português, podem-se contemplar várias questões que não são comúns com as restastes línguas romances. As mais importantes têm a ver com a tardia intrdução do latim na Gallaecia (berço da língua), do Cantábrico até o Douro,  e com o seu marcado sustrato céltico. Pero isso seria tema doutro fio.


----------



## giffard2

Você ainda não respondeu a minha pergunta. Como um sistema tão complexo de tempos compostos poderia ter surgido em tão pouco tempo? É completamente fantasioso que os tempos compostos surgiram por importação ou "invenção" no século XIX.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por *influência do francês (e, *máis modernamente*, do espanhol)*. E agradeceria que você ussase dum outro tom no debate, pois aquí não jogamos a vida nem as ideias.


----------



## giffard2

Desculpe-me se pareci rude . Mas essa ideia de influência do francês ou espanhol vai completamente contra a linguística moderna. Uma língua estrangeira pode ter influência sim, mas não a ponto de fazer um novo sistema verbal de uso comum, aceito e generalizado em tão pouco tempo (um século). Os tempos compostos podem ter surgido depois da Idade Média, mas não pela importação de uma língua estrangeira por gramatiqueiros cosmopolitas. Eles surgiram pelo uso. Como se explica que todos os falantes do português usem pelo menos um tempo composto na linguagem diária? É o que está acontecendo no galego, como disse o Mangato: 





> Embora que a gramática galega não contemple as conjugações dos tempos compostos, na linguagem habitual utilizamos frequentemente com alguns verbos *ter+particípio*, aportando um sentido de passado intemporal e indeterminado.
> _-Tenho ouvido que.... _


----------



## giffard2

De repente me deparei com o livro "os tempos compostos do galego medieval". Defendendo que o galego tinha tempos compostos e os perdeu com o tempo. Ótima leitura


----------



## XiaoRoel

O que Mangato está a referir é una perífrase perfectiva que, nalgúns falantes, por influência do espanhol, é ussada como tempo composto. Os que temos como sistema lingüístico primário o galego sabemos que isso não é um tempo composto como os do espanhol (não forma parte dun sistema de conjugaçâo).
Com "linguística moderna" não sei o que quere você dizer. Eu são de profissão lingüísta e não sou tão velho, nem estudei nos manuais de Quintiliano.


----------



## XiaoRoel

As teorias de Eduardo Moscoso não são aceitadas por muitos estudosos do tema. Para muitos de nós as formas con _haver_ são verosimilimente explicáveis por influências do superestrato castelhano.


----------



## giffard2

Pesquisei mais e acho que não há um consenso sobre o tema. Mas me diga, e daí se foi uma importação do francês ou do espanhol? Não existe isso de "pureza" linguística.


----------



## giffard2

Agora estou curioso. Sempre aprendi que os tempos compostos eram uma invenção das línguas romance, e não de uma ou outra, isoladamente. Gostaria de ler mais a respeito. Alguém sabe algum livro ou site em que eu possa ler mais acuidadamente sobre a influência do francês ou espanhol na língua portuguesa, com relação aos tempos compostos?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mais calmos poderemos entrar ao tema. 
Segundo a minha opinião, no galego nunca houve uma coisa semelhante aos tempos compostos do espanhol. Já o próprio Moscoso avisa no seu livro de que muitas destas formas que trata (só vou falar das formas con _haver_) podem ser calcos morfológicos en traduções do espanhol, ou terem nascido na contorna da corte castelhana de Alfonso X em Toledo (centro difussor e anovador do castelhano), cando não pertescem a textos muito deturpados pola influência castelhana (Corónica de Santa Maria de Iria, por exemplo) ou mal lidos por paleógrafos sem categoria ou amadores. O tema para mim é claro em sentido negativo (tenho uma edição paleográfica inédita das cantigas profanas e conheço bem o tema). A influência temperá do francês por conduto borgonhão é conhecido e aí pode estar a origem do auxiliar haver em português, pero só despois do XVI é que hai formas que se poidam interpretar como tempos compostos, isoo sim, raras e em autores influênciados polo castelhano na época dos Filipes e já no XVIII pola influência da Ilustração francesa contra a que clamava o Filinto a quen tanto admiro. Até o século XIX não é um bom usso literário o usso destes tempos compostos na literatura. E sobre a influência espanhola para mim o dado significativo é que estas formas abondan antes e máis no Brasil que em Portugal. No português europeo a sua presença massiva é relativamente moderna.
Como pode você ver o tema dá para moita conversa acalmada e reflexiva e não para um intercâmbio rápido num foro.
Por certo, o Vinicius de Morais (grande poeta) era da vossa opinião: 


> A partir do século XVI
> Os verbos ter e haver esvaziaram-se de sentido
> Para se tornarem exclusivamente auxiliares
> E os particípios passados
> Adquirindo em conseqüência um sentido ativo
> Imobilizaram-se para sempre
> em sua forma indeclinável
> 
> _Vinicius de Moraes_


O tema de _ter_ é uma outra coisa. Para mim uma construção perifrástica de valor perfectivo que não entra na conjugação do verbo. Pero tamén havería muito bacalhau que cortar aquí.
Uma aperta cordial dum "velho" filólogo galego.


----------



## giffard2

Agradecido pela explicação. Outro assunto a tratar nos tempos compostos: as construções perifrásicas no galego com _tiña_ equivalem ao atual tempo composto do "pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto" em português?



> O tema de _ter_ é uma outra coisa. Para mim uma construção perifrástica de valor perfectivo que não entra na conjugação do verbo.


 
Quais são essas construções perifrásicas do galego usando _ter_?

Posso imaginar o português "funcionando" perfeitamente sem os tempos compostos do indicativo, mas como se expressava, por exemplo, o sentido do pretérito perfeito do subjuntivo, sem o uso dos tempos compostos? (Espero que ele tenha chegado já)

cordialmente


----------



## XiaoRoel

Os aspectos verbais quando não os fornece uma conjugação expressam-se por perífrases ou por advérbios (e outros medios léxico vocabulares). No teu exemplo estão os dois métodos: Espero que ele _tenha chegado (_perífrase_)_ _já (_advérbio_).
_


----------



## giffard2

mas nas gramáticas isso é considerado como um _tempo composto_. Qual é a diferença entre essa construção, que na sua opinião é uma perífrase, para os _tempos compostos_ do francês e do espanhol, que são formados do mesmo modo?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

giffard2 said:


> De repente me deparei com o livro "os tempos compostos do galego medieval". Defendendo que o galego tinha tempos compostos e os perdeu com o tempo. Ótima leitura



É muito curioso porque nas linguas romances em que aparecem os diferentes tempos compostos (analíticos) do passado e do futuro eles acabam por substituir os correspondentes tempos simples (sintéticos) em grão parte das suas funções (vejam-se o francês, italiano e romeno modernos), se não em todas, até como tempo de narração (por influência do superestrato continental, no sardo, que - foneticamente e, parece-me, também lexicamente - é a língua romance mais conservadora).
Mais provável parece-me a hipótese que só se desenvolveram muito recentemente, porque quase sempre as inovações linguísticas se espargem do centro (ou da metrópole) até as regiões marginais dum pais, o que explica que na península Ibérica se conservou o mais-que-perfeito sintético latim, embora no espanhol moderno se use quase exclusivamente como imperfeito do conjuntivo ("subjuntivo en -ra").


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

giffard2 said:


> mas nas gramáticas isso é considerado como um _tempo composto_. Qual é a diferença entre essa construção, que na sua opinião é uma perífrase, para os _tempos compostos_ do francês e do espanhol, que são formados do mesmo modo?



Estás a confundir a similidade morfológica com a similidade semântica. Enquanto *morfologicamente* os tempos compostos e as perífrases verbais são formados do mesmo modo, há algumas diferências entre *o uso* de _ter + part. perf._ e *o uso* de _haver + part. perf._ nestas línguas.
A primeira é que o verbo ter como verbo auxiliário, quer em tempos compostos, quer em perífrases verbais, sendo algo próprio só das línguas ibéricas, em francês nâo existe nesta acepção. O verbo avoir, na sua função como verbo auxiliário do "passé composé", em francês, designa geralmente uma *acção* próxima ao presente (em oposição ao "passé simple", que designa uma acção distante, mas sempre uma acção). Conseguintemente, o francês não pode esprimir o conceito que tem a construção perifrástica com o verbo ter cujo sentido tentarei explicar a continuação.
A segunda diferência é que em português ter e haver nas construções perifrásticas se podem usar sem diferência semântica, coisa que não acontece nem em galego nem em espanhol. Segundo tenho entendido, em galego o verbo ter nesta construção tem sentido durativo que não pode ser expresso pela forma sintética do pretérito, que tem exlusivamente sentido de acção pontual. Em espanhol, sempre segundo tenho entendido, o uso do verbo ausiliar "haber" denota simples proximidade da actualidade (presente o passado da narração), mas não é a actualidade, enquanto esta função na actualidade (aspecto durativo, que não debe ser confundido com o gerúndio, que denota que alguma coisa está a suceder neste preciso momento) cabe ao verbo "tener" + part. perf..
Para resumir: resulta-me que, em espanhol e galego, a construção "ter + part. perf." é uma perífrase verbal como "estar + gerúndio" ou "estar + a + infin.", enquanto, em espanhol, as construcções do tipo "haber + part. perf." são, gramaticamente, tempos compostos, ao contrario do português, onde os verbos ter e haver se podem usar indistintamente como verbos auxiliários nos tempos compostos.

Espero não ter complicado muito as coisas...


----------



## giffard2

Eu já li em algum lugar que em português antigo também se usava o "pretérito perfeito composto" como no espanhol. Não estava falando dos usos do _ter _ou _haver_... Estava falando se os tempos compostos em português são realmente tempos compostos ou perífrases... Qual é a diferença entre um tempo composto e uma perífrase? Um tempo composto exprime uma nova relação de tempo, que o tempo simples não pode exprimir, e a perífrase exprime uma relação de aspecto nessa relação de tempo ou o quê? Quero saber se "eu _havia chegado_ quando ela saiu" é um tempo composto ou perífrase. Realmente, ainda não entendi a diferença de uuma perífrase para um tempo composto... Por que se em inglês "I'm writing" é considerado um tempo composto, o _present continuous,_ em português "Estou escrevendo", que exprime exatamente a mesma coisa, não é considerado um tempo composto, e sim uma perífrase?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es una cuestión de pertenencia o no al paradigma de la conjugación. Los tiempos compuestos forman parte del paradigma de la conjugación formando relaciones de estructura con los tiempos simples, mientras que las perífrasis son medios de expresar relaciones aspectuales por medios léxicos fijados o fosilizados en la relación entre sus elementos.


----------



## giffard2

Então pode-se dizer que as construções usando ter/haver + partícipio passado são _tempos compostos_. Há uma relação de "duplas":
O presente (canto) forma o pretérito perfeito composto (tenho cantado);
O pretérito imperfeito (cantava) forma o pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto (havia cantado);
O pretérito perfeito simples (cantei) forma o arcaico pretérito anterior (tive cantado);
O pretérito mais-que-perfeito simples (cantara) forma o também arcaico pretérito mais-que-perfeito anterior (tivera cantado);
O futuro do presente simples (cantarei) forma o futuro do presente anterior ou composto (terei cantado);
O futuro do pretérito ou condicional simples (cantaria) forma o futuro do pretérito ou condicional simples ou anterior (teria cantado);
O presente do subjuntivo (cante) forma o pretérito perfeito do subjuntivo (tenha cantado);
O pretérito imperfeito do subjuntivo (cantasse) forma o pretérito mais-que-perfeito do subjuntivo (houvesse cantado);
O futuro simples do subjuntivo (cantar) forma o futuro composto ou anterior do subjuntivo (houver cantado);
etc...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Já vocé na sua lista pode ver que não são tempos, pois você próprio está a empregar dois auxiliares (ter e haver) o que se contradí co conceito de verbo auxiliar (só pode ser um). As formas com haver do portugués são já, na língua actual tempos compostos, pero a conjugação não é completa o que quer dizer que está em pleno processo de formação. As formas com ter para mim são claríssimas formações perifrásticas de valor perfectivo como, aliás, no galego:
- tenho cantado (perífrase perfectiva), o correlato do presente no pasado é o perfeito cantei;
- tive cantado (perífrase perfectiva), não existe *hei cantado (que seria o perfeito composto);
- havia cantado (tempo composto mais-que-perfeito) agora empregado e que nada aporta sobre o legítimo mais-que-perfeito cantara;
- tivera cantado (perífrase perfectiva) e não tempo _arcaico. 
_Pode você seguir o razonamento e comprobar o que lhe estou a indicar. Pelo que vejo parte do seu erro está em que você emprega uma nomenclatura para os tempos verbais não muito exacta e abondo mesturada.
As velhas (e moitas novas) gramáticas escolares não são críticas nem científicas e confundem muito a gente miúda. Logo passamos todos anos e anos a nos livrar de preconceitos confussos e desestrurados. Eu no meu trabalho nas aulas (são professor de latim e grego clássico) tenho que loitar com todo tipo de erros e confusões, consecuência da inércia académica e da má formação de muitos docentes (especialmente a niveis da primária).


----------



## giffard2

Por que não podem ser dois os auxiliares na formação dos tempos compostos? E os franceses "avoir" e "être"? Ou os italianos "avere" e "essere"? Talvez sejam originalmente perífrases, mas já estão muito evoluídos como tempos compostos, pelo menos o _pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto,_ que já suplantou completamente na língua falada o _pretérito mais-que-perfeito simples_. E além disso, todas essas construções possuem valores temporais diferentes, todos perfectivos, menos o _pretérito perfeito composto._ (em português).


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Ser* es un _auxiliar de voz_, la voz pasiva, y no tiene nada que ver con lo que hablamos. Ese sí es un verdadero auxiliar, pero de otro tipo. Aquí hablamos de _auxiliares para formar tiempos en la conjugación activa_.


----------



## giffard2

Nada disso. Em italiano e em francês, "être" e "essere", além de formarem a voz passiva, formam a voz ativa dos tempos compostos de verbos reflexivos, de movimento e alguns outros mais.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero estamos a falar de _línguas hispánicas_, que venhem _do latim vulgar hispánico_. No espanhol loitaron tener e _haber_ na formação do idioma por este posto de auxiliar. Mesmo _ser_ con verbos de movimento (no Poema del Çid, por exemplo). Em espanhol não se consolida _totalmente_ *haber* como auxiliar até o século XVII (quando já definitivamente o participio não pode ter morfemas de género e número). Se é feito relativamente tão moderno no espanhol, como não vai ser en português?
Antes da Alta Idade Media a Gallaecia é a primeira nação da Europa em se independizar do Império Romano no 406 coa formação do reino suevo com capital em Bracara, isto junto com a sua marginalidade xeográfica e o illamento geográfico, amais da endebilidade do latim da Gallaecia e do forte sustrato céltico, vai dar um ar original ao latim vulgar que se implantou aquí e que derivou no galego medieval que é a origem do galego e do portugués modernos.
Tudo isto vem a que não se pode extrapolar o sucedido nas demais linguas romances ao diasitema galaico-portugués que precisamente tem a sua maior originalidade no sistema verbal (infinitivo conjugado - no galego mesmo gerúndio conjugado-, como as linguas célticas, auséncia de tempos compostos, como o latim, abundáncia de verbos con complementos introducidos por preposições e non con OD, eliminacão do senso médio-reflexivo en muitos verbos como casar, sentar e outros).
A comparação entre línguas deve-se fazer com critério e não á esgalha.
A história da língua, o seu estudo diacrónico, tem variantes históricas, geográficas e orográficas marcantes que cumpre ussar com coidado.


----------



## giffard2

Mas isso isto não nega que não se pode usar dois auxiliares para formar os tempos compostos. Também já li algures que em espanhol literário se pode usar também _tener_ como auxiliar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Tener_ como auxiliar en espanhol? Isso si que é novo para mim. Tens que coidar as tuas fontes.


----------



## giffard2

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giffard2*
> 
> 
> Concordo com Outsider. O "pretérito anterior" provavelmente foi decaindo pelos séculos XV e XVI e se extinguiu em meados do século XVII ou começo do século VIII. Como também aconteceu com pretérito perfeito composto com o sentido que tem no castelhano. Tenho uma dúvida a respeito dos tempos compostos em castelhano: Eles podem ser formados tanto por _haber_ quanto por _tener?_mo em português, que podem ser formado por _haver_ ou _ter_? porque só vejo-os sendo usado com _haber_.
> 
> O verbo _tener_ também pode ser utilizado para formar tempos compostos no castelhano, mas tem um uso menos frequente que haber
> 
> _*-* Desde hacía algún tiempotenía asumido que el futuro se presentaría muy difícil_


 
Foi aqui mesmo.
Uma leitura interessante: 
TENER, HABER, TER E HAVER: http://www.diaadiaeducacao.pr.gov.b...acoes/dis_KAARINA_MIRANI_HAMALAINEN_LOPES.pdf


----------



## XiaoRoel

> O verbo _tener_ também pode ser utilizado para formar tempos compostos no castelhano, mas tem um uso menos frequente que haber


Pues no estoy de acuerdo, creo que esa apreciación es *absolutamente errónea*. Ni un sólo manual serio universitario dirá tal cosa. Evidentemente entre lingüistas discutimos a veces sutilezas, difíciles de entender para los no profesionales, pero de eso a crear un nuevo auxiliar tener a la par de haber hay un mundo.


----------



## Fer BA

Caballeros,

es un placer leerlos!!! hasta he dejado de ver el tenis por ustedes!!!

Giffard2,
minha modestíssima contribução (não é _captatio benevolentia_, é a pura verdade)

acho que usar _tener_ como auxiliar é forçar a situação...tente fazer a conjugação de _tener + salir._ 

na Argentina, sobretudo nas zonas rurais _tener + entender_ é muito usado nas perífrases, e é muito interesante a questão aspectual.

He entendido que no quieres que salga (pret.)
Tengo entendido que no quieres que salga (presente)

Había entendido que el baile era hoy (y ya no entiendo más eso)
Tenía entendido que el baile era hoy (y sigo creyendo que es hoy...)

e assim...


----------



## Fer BA

Giffard2,

A tese que você enviou diz:

O verbo TENER não pode ser usado como auxiiar no espanhol. (p.19)

tente mais uma coisa:

Había asumido su destino
Tenía asumido su destino

Había asumid*o* las pérdid*as*
Tenía asumid*as* las pérdid*as* 
Tenía asumid*o* las pérdid*as*

eu tenho muito respeito pela Academia e pelas gramáticas, mas tenho muito mais respeito pelos usos compreensíveis duma lingua....TENER como auxiliar é parte dum castelhano possivel, mas dum castelhano inexistente.


----------



## giffard2

Eu acho que me confundi com os auxiliares...  enfim, as contruções usando _ter_, ou mais raramente _haver_, são equivalentes às contruções em espanhol usando _haber_, como o pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto, que signfica exatamente a mesma coisa que o pretérito pluscuamperfecto.


----------



## Mangato

Existen dos tipos de verbos auxiliares en castellano. Uno, *haber*, aquel que pierde su propio significado al formar los tiempos compuestos, y otros que se utilizan para encabezar las perífrases verbales, perdiendo su significado.(*Voy* a estudiar este tema; *andaba* rumiando la idea; *venía* sospechando desde hacía tiempo; *debe* de ser la hora de cenar; se lo *tengo* pedido insistentemente; tenia conocido; etc.) Pero estos verbos, a diferencia de haber; conservan su significado propio.
_(Fuente consultada: ESBOZO DE UNA NUEVA GRAMÁTICA DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA_
_Real Academia Española - Comisión de Gramática -)_


----------



## giffard2

Então as contruções com _ter _são geralmente perífrases perfectivas, atualmente se transformando em verdadeiros tempos compostos... Então é possível para o falante criar novas perífrases com valor perfectivo usando ter. Isso já está acontecendo: muitas pessoas estão usando uma espécie de "imperativo passado" ("tenha chegado antes das dez horas!", "tenha comprado a bolsa até começarem as aulas!" etc.) Os hispanófonos poderiam esclarecer se este fenômeno acontece também no castelhano? Alguém saberia de alguma língua com uuma construção verbal equivalente a esse suposto "imperativo passado"? Estou muito curioso a respeito desses fenômenos linguísticos. Agradecido


----------



## Carfer

giffard2 said:


> muitas pessoas estão usando uma espécie de "imperativo passado" ("tenha chegado antes das dez horas!", "tenha comprado a bolsa até começarem as aulas!" etc.)


 
Em Portugal nunca ouvi, nem faz nenhum sentido para mim. Já ouvi _'Tivesse chegado mais cedo'_, _'tivesse comprado uma bolsa antes de começarem as aulas_', etc., mas não me parece sequer que o sentido seja imperativo. É apenas uma forma de transmitir à outra pessoa, de forma enfática, que ela devia ter cumprido um dever ou uma obrigação, ter sido mais diligente, etc..


----------



## giffard2

Pois no Brasil esta forma de imperativo está se popularizando, não sei por quê. Parece transmitir uma ideia de ordem para completar uma ação antes de outra coisa acontecer.


----------



## vaulttech

Olá...

Procurando por Pretérito Mais-que-Perfeito Anterior, acabei caindo nessa thread antiga, a que acho que posso "acrescentar" (se isso já não for bastante notável) somente um detalhe.

O giffard2 comentou sobre o fato de que no Brasil a forma imperativa "Tenha chegado" têm se tornado bastante popular (e, sim, isso é verdade). Eu tenho uma sugestão de motivo para isso.

Infelizmente, o "Imperativo Negativo" e o "Presente do Subjuntivo" são iguais. Por isso, frequentemente, dizemos (na verdade, eu não digo, já que sou do sul, e não uso a palavra "você", mas...) coisas como "Eu quero que você já tenha chegado em casa às 6h" (significando que, às 6h, você já deve estar em casa). O início da frase é totalmente descartável: é óbvio que é a "minha vontade" que a pessoa já tenha chegado em casa às 6h. Retira-se o início, e, se esquecermos que existe um tal de "imperativo", chegamos à conclusão: "Já tenha chegado às 6h!".

(mesmo assim, eu não sou estudioso dessa área -- apesar de me interessar muito -- e posso estar completamente enganado, apesar de a minha sugestão parecer bem simples e razoável [aos meus olhos, ao menos])


----------



## Uticens678

spielenschach said:


> Se prestares atenção estou - me a referir ao Pretérito Mais - que - Perfeito anterior porque pura e simplesmente Pretério anterior não temos. Estava - me a referir à expressão posta 'hubo hablado', que não se pode traduzir por eu 'tive dito', expressão inexistente em português mas pode ser traduzida por 'tinha dito' ou 'tivera dito' muito pouco usado:"Lúcia descobriu mais tarde que a senhora era a mesma que lhe tivera falado aquelas palavras que mudaram sua vida".
> 
> Saúde


Há uma coisa que ainda não percebi: se levarmos em consideração o verbo _falar_, *falara* é pretérito mais-que-perfeito simples do indicativo, *tinha falado* é pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto do indicativo; mas qual o nome do tempo verbal de *tivera falado*? Muitíssimo obrigado a todos


----------



## pfaa09

Trata-se do pretérito mais-que-perfeito anterior do indicativo.
Para consulta deste e de mais tempos verbais relacionados --> Tempos compostos - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa



Uticens678 said:


> mas qual o nome do tempo verbal *composto* de *tivera falado*?


----------



## Uticens678

pfaa09 said:


> Trata-se do pretérito mais-que-perfeito anterior do indicativo.
> Para consulta deste e de mais tempos verbais relacionados --> Tempos compostos - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


Obrigado quer pela resposta quer pelo endereço web


----------



## Uticens678

Nova pergunta: quando é que se usa o pretérito mais-que-perfeito anterior do indicativo? Obrigado!!!


----------



## pfaa09

Uticens678 said:


> quando é que se usa o pretérito mais-que-perfeito anterior do indicativo?


É mais usado por escritores, vê-se mais em literatura.
É difícil explicar por palavras quando usamos este tempo verbal composto.
Posso dizer que raramente ou nunca se usa numa conversa informal, vê-se mais na linguagem escrita.


----------



## Uticens678

pfaa09 said:


> É mais usado por escritores, vê-se mais em literatura.
> É difícil explicar por palavras quando usamos este tempo verbal composto.
> Posso dizer que raramente ou nunca se usa numa conversa informal, vê-se mais na linguagem escrita.


Reflecti um pouco sobre a questão e pensei nisso: imaginemos que alguém diz a frase "Hoje comprei muitos livros" (pretérito perfeito simples). Alguns dias depois, outrem lhe pergunta o que é que disse, e ele responde: "Eu disse que tinha comprado muitos livros"(pretérito mais-que-perfeito). Imaginemos agora que uma outra pessoa diga "Na minha vida tenho comprado muitos livros."(pretérito perfeito composto), desta vez utilizando o preterito perfeito composto para exprimir o facto de esta ação de compra de livros se ter repetido várias vezes. Eu suspeito que neste segundo caso se alguém lhe perguntasse depois de uns dia o que disse, ele em teoria tinha de responder "Eu disse que tivera comprado muitos livros"(pretérito mais-que-perfeito anterior), ou seja, suspeito que o pretérito mais-que-perfeito anterior do indicativo tenha o mesmo matiz de "expressão de uma ação repetida" que tem o pretérito perfeito composto. Estou de todo errado? Obrigado como sempre pelas contribuções de todos


----------



## Ari RT

Tenho ouvido, e muito, no nordeste do Brasil, a perífrase perfectiva a que se referiu XiaoRoel. É muito comum ouvir coisas como:
- Quando você chegar, eu já tenho saído (significando já terei saído).
a - Venha almoçar!
b - Obrigado, mas eu já tenho comido (=já comi).
- O senhor já tem comprado os materiais para eu começar o serviço?

Aos meus ouvidos sulistas, isso aí acima é tudo menos "perfeito", no sentido de ação terminada. Mas é assim que se fala.


----------

